# CDSP Trial today



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi was a most excellent boy again today, with scores of 191 and 194 1/2, first place for both runs!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats Kodi and Karen!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh boy, Karen, you're going to have to put another addition on the house for all of Kodi's ribbons. Congratulations, again. Kodi is a surely a superstar! :whoo:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Hurrah for Kodi and Karen! Congrats!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Way to go Karen, what a good little man Kodi. You are a rockstar!! Did you get video Karen? Would love to see it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well done. As always.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Great work! Very impressive!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Awesome, you rock, Kodi! :whoo:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> Oh boy, Karen, you're going to have to put another addition on the house for all of Kodi's ribbons. Congratulations, again. Kodi is a surely a superstar! :whoo:


 I was just thinking the same thing!!!LOL....Congrats to you both!!!


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Congratulations! Did you get a video?? Would love to see the two of you in action. Please share if you have one .


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Karen, that is so exciting. You are a super team, for sure. Congratulations to you and Kodi.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Way to go Karen, what a good little man Kodi. You are a rockstar!! Did you get video Karen? Would love to see it.


Yes, I'll try to get it up later! We had another good day todayy. He didn't SCORE as well in his Open trial, but that's judges for you... You never know. But I thought he worked with me REALLY well. His Novice run was GORGEOUS until he broke his stay for an itch. So we NQ'd on that, but it was what I consider a "good" NQ, with really nice work in spite of one mistake.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Kodi's looks like he is ready to his interview Adorable! Congratulations to you and Kodi!!!


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Congratulations :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks! I won't bore you with all the runs, but someone asked for video, so here is one of his Open runs!:


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

That's great.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

I love watching you and Kodi. The heeling exercise near the end of the video looked absolutely perfect! I also loved seeing how much fun Kodi had retrieving .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wags Mom said:


> I love watching you and Kodi. The heeling exercise near the end of the video looked absolutely perfect! I also loved seeing how much fun Kodi had retrieving .


Thanks! He lost one pont on his heeling because he got a bit forgey on the slow. This is a problem we continue to work on. He's much better about it than he used to be!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I love his little bounce each time he walks around you to sit and you can tell he loves to retrieve for you. That was great Karen, thanks for the post.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Just GREAT Karen, Happy for you both , takes a lot of patience,practice and love of both the training process AND the dog to go so far!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Just GREAT Karen, Happy for you both , takes a lot of patience,practice and love of both the training process AND the dog to go so far!


Thanks, Jody! We just moved to a Utility level class at our training center... Btween that and just recieving our scent articles, it feels like we're in college now!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

He looks so proud in the picture with the ribbons! Congrats!!!


----------

